# Protein Myths that Will Not Die!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I wrote the first version of this article in 1995 for MuscleMedia. At that time, there was little data supporting some of my conclusions, and even less data supporting the other sides conclusions! Almost seven years later, we now have plenty of data to support my contention that most of what people are told about [...]

*Read More...*


----------

